# Was ist besser -  kühleres Wasser vs.Zirkulation ?



## ralphi (22. Juni 2017)

Hi all,

die Tage jetzt (Ende Jun17 Niederbayern) stell ich mir, bei der Hitzewelle, die Frage was für unsere Goldfische angenehmer ist.

Ich habe Teichpump(en) mit Bachlauf.

Wenn ich die Pumpe (am Teichboden) *aus* lasse, habe ich Temperaturen
(von oben nach unten):
21,06 – 20,19 - 19,19 °C
die Fisch sind meist unten.

Wenn ich die Pumpe *ein*schalte, sind die Temperaturen fast gleich hoch (ca. 21°C st. bis 23°C)
Natürlich erhöht sich die Temperatur(en) im Laufe des Tages noch. (Haben ja Lufttemp von > 30°C)
Das Wasser steht natürlich dann nicht mehr.

Jemand eine Idee, was für Fische angenehmer ist? 
Grüße aus LA
ralphi


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2017)

Das angenehmste wäre für Deine Fische, Du würdest einen größeren Teich bauen. Goldfische in 1000 l bei 50 cm Tiefe ist die Vorstufe zur Bouillabaisse.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2017)

Ich finde die Temperaturschichtung sommers wie winters gut.
Die Tiere können hingehen, wo es ohnen am besten gefällt.
Sauerstoffpflanzen tun ihr übriges.
Vg Monika


----------



## ralphi (22. Juni 2017)

Hi Christine,
nun – größer  und tiefer ist nicht. 

Der Teich ist im Schatten eines Apfelbaums.
Sollte die Temperatur zu hoch (24°C) 
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/wasserwerte.htm
werden, kann ich Zisternenwasser einleiten.
Ich will ja keine garen Fische ;-)
Frage ist nur was besser ist (Zirkulation oder stehendes, kühleres Wasser)?

Ich bin neu im Forum - versuch mal ein Bild einzubinden .
So schaut er aus:


----------



## laolamia (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wie Christine schon andeutete...das beste für die Fische ist ein Umzug in einen richtigen Teich.
Deine Tiefenzone ist ein kleines dunkles Loch.

Gruss Marco


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2017)

> Frage ist nur was besser ist (Zirkulation oder stehendes, kühleres Wasser)?


Das ist völlig wurscht.
Entscheidend ist die gesamte Temperatur im Teich. Spätestens wenn die 27°C angekratzt werden, würde ich anfangen zu handeln.
Bei hohen Temperaturen wird auch der Sauerstoff knapp und es sollte zusätzlich belüftet werden.

Was machst du eigentlich im Winter mit deinem Fisch?
50cm bei 1000 Litern sind recht schnell durchgefroren.

Gibt es Bild deiner Teichsituation?


----------



## Lion (22. Juni 2017)

hallo Ralphi,
im Prinzip mögen Goldfische (Karpfen) wärmeres Wasser bis ca. 24 Grad, also werden bei steigender
Wassertemperatur aktiver. Du musst jedoch bedenken, dass dieses wärmere Wasser auch die Krankheitsereger
erhöht und ich denke, dass so ein relativ kleiner Teich sehr starke und schnelle Temperatur-Änderungen hat,
was die Tiere nicht so mögen und hier ist auch die Gefahr, dass dein Wasser sehr schnell kippen wird.
Du schreibst, deine Fische schwimmen am Boden, und das ist nicht, weil sie das kühlere Wasser mögen,
sondern weil sie nach Sauerstoff suchen und könnte ein Zeichen sein, dass der Gesamtwert deines Teiches
nicht ok. ist. Falls Du den Teich für die Tiere nicht vergrößern kannst, würde ich empfehlen, dafür zu sorgen,
das die Temperaturen nicht zu schnell ändern. Z.B. Sonnenschirm aufstellen usw........
VG.
Léon


----------



## ralphi (22. Juni 2017)

um 15:30 Uhr hab ich eine Pumpe eingeschaltet.
Jetzt sind sie wieder aktiver.
Im Bild die Temperaturen.
  

Für den Winter hab ich eine Heizung. Die macht eine (ausreichende) Wasserblase.
Zwei der Fische (andere sind erst vor einer Woche dazugekommen) haben den strengen Winter (remember Januar durchgehend Tiefsttemp: -10°C) überlebt.

Die Steuerung (falls sich Jemand mit Elektrokram auskennt) übernimmt ein ESP8266.
Das ganze ist Solar + 12V Akku betrieben.
Als Tempfühler hab ich 3x DS18B20  an einen Stab in unterschiedlicher Höhe gebunden.

Umkippen, denk ich, geht nicht.
  
Ist ja Pumpe drin (für Sauerstoffanreicherung) und Seerosen (ohne Erde) die das Phosphat rausziehen.
Allerdings in der Tat: Je wärmer das Wasser, desto weniger Sauerstoff kann gebunden werden.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2017)

Durch die Pumpe hast du auch mehr Sauerstoff.
Deine Temperaturen sind es garantiert nicht, da passen ganz andere Wasserwerte nicht!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Juni 2017)

Fisch Haltung in 50cm tiefe und 1000l Volumen...mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Fisch Haltung in 50cm tiefe und 1000l Volumen...mir fehlen die Worte.




na na, 

ich halte auch welche in 240l und 560l

das 960l Becken ist z.Z leer

MfG Frank


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> na na,
> 
> ich halte auch welche in 240l und 560l
> 
> ...



Das macht es nicht besser...


----------



## laolamia (28. Juni 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> na na,
> 
> ich halte auch welche in 240l und 560l
> 
> ...



durch das lesen deiner beitraege weiss man aber das du dich informierst und weisst was du machst  
und jede wette das ein bild von deinen 240 und 560l nicht annaehernd aehnlichkeit mit dem kritisierten "fischteich" hat 

ich fahre auch 100km/h kann auch gut oder shclecht sein...kommt immer drauf an wo


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Juni 2017)

Mann findet immer wieder in Foren und selbst in Büchern aus den 70er, die ich über Fische und Teiche gelesen habe.
Das ein Fisch ca 10x die Körperlänge braucht zum Schwimmen.
Ein __ Goldfisch in einem Runden 150 cm Bottich zu halten passt da nicht, aber so was muss einem doch schon der Gesunde Menschenverstand sagen das sich dort die Tiere nicht wohl fühlen können.

Ich kann auch einen Hund sein leben lang im Zwinger 100 cm x 100 cm x 100 cm halten, ist das dann auch noch OK?
Er überlebt ja und Fressen tut er auch also geht es im gut.........vielleicht gehen ja auch 2 oder 3. 
Sorry aber so etwas geht für mich Persönlich gar nicht.

Da ich schon viele gute Tipps zu Pflanzen und Fischen von Frank bekommen habe, gehe ich davon aus das du mit den 240l und 560l ein Aquarium meinst.
Und nicht irgendwelche Bottiche mit Teich fischen (über 10 cm Länge ).


----------



## laolamia (28. Juni 2017)

ja das wissen wir da wir frank kennen


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Das ein Fisch ca 10x die Körperlänge braucht zum Schwimmen.


Also braucht ein Koi mit 70cm einen einen 7x7m Teich, ja? 
Ein 80cm dann 8x8m, ja?
Dann ist er glücklich?


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also braucht ein Koi mit 70cm einen einen 7x7m Teich, ja?
> Ein 80cm dann 8x8m, ja?
> Dann ist er glücklich?


Wenn er denn auch 8m tief ist


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also braucht ein Koi mit 70cm einen einen 7x7m Teich, ja?
> Ein 80cm dann 8x8m, ja?
> Dann ist er glücklich?


Du würdest dem Koi sicher was gutes tun.
Es gibt aber im Forum schon einen Threadhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/dauerbrenner-koi-in-zu-kleinen-teichen.44485/ den ich gerade erst gefunden habe, dort sind auch einige sehr gute Beiträge da zu und ein Video bei dem man das bekommt.
Wenn die Bcken zu klein sind dann kann auch mal sowas passieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2017)

Last euch von Frank nicht hoch nehmen......


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich halte auch welche in 240l und 560l


Das sind Aquarien. 

Ich halte Fische in 60 L / 120 L und 450 L


----------



## Ida17 (18. Juli 2017)

Tach auch und herzlich Willkommen! 

@ralphi: Um wieder auf Deine Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen, kühles Wasser kann nicht schaden im Hochsommer, nur sollte es 1°C Grad kälter nicht überschreiten, sprich von 26°C auf 25°C zum Beispiel. Zirkulation im Teich ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert, zwecks Sauerstoffanreicherung etc. 
Der Knackpunkt bei Deinem Teich ist nur leider, und da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern absolut zu, dass er zu klein für Fische ist.
Dass die Fische den Winter überlebt haben muss nichts heißen, der nächste kommt und der kann auch unangenehm kalt werden, dann hast Du Fischstäbchen.
Wenn im Forum solche Kommentare kommen bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es sind nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge von uns. 

Goldfische werden gut und gern 30cm groß, bleiben also nicht so klein wie ursprünglich beim Händler erworben und vermehren tun sie sich auch. Dass Dein Teich 1000l misst wage ich arg zu bezweifeln, da Du nur eine kleine tiefe Stelle hast und der Rest Flachzone ist. Es wäre gut wenn Du den Fischen mehr Platz gönnen würdest, ist denn ein Anbau nicht machbar oder das Erweitern der Flachzone? Mehr Pflanzen schaden übrigens auch nicht


----------

